

Turn database table into a CRUD documentation API application with one line - astaxie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7RziV_Sn-g

======
sixpoint
If you are new to beego, it will give you a proper structure for your upcoming
applications.

If you are migrating from an existing system, it helps you out from some dirty
works.

------
zhengyang
agile development in beego, nice one!

------
clore
cool, let's go!

------
starchou
Good！

------
gcweb
awesome!

------
slene
cool

